# Africa or Alaska???



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I need some help....

I have been wanting to book a trip SOMEWHERE for a couple of years now. I have been saving and looking for some great deals and trying to decide on what to do and where to go.

I have finally got to the position that I am wanting to go THIS SUMMER. I have been wanting to go on a COOL Alaskan fishing trip for a while. I have been looking at areas and what I wanted to do when I got there. I think I have finally found the place that I want to go. I was within a day or two of booking this trip for August. 
Well....a friend just called and just bought a African hunt for June that is a pretty dang good deal. This trip has been a dream for all my life...I just have not wanted to go alone and wanted to find a good place to go. This seems to be the real deal and he booked his flights this week and wants me to join him...AHHHHH What to do?!?!?! :shock: 

I am not in the position to do both trips this year as we just had a baby on Saturday. I need to pick ONE and go with it. They are both trips that I have wanted to do!!! The Alaska trip is only one week and is about $3000 less money and the Africa will be about 15 days...that is a long time to be gone.

I want to do BOTH...just cant make it work!! What would you all do and why???


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

Alaska. Because it's more awesome, so there.


----------



## elk_horn (Aug 6, 2008)

Africa this year... and alaska in a couple of years from now!


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Alaska. I have never really cared to go to Africa. Exotics don't do it for me.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Africa, because Alaska is closer.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Africa is a better "bank fer yer buck" so to speak; at least that’s what I'm told. Shoot an ok moose for 6 K (and live in a pup tent for a week)...or have a 2 week vacation in sunny Africa, hunt 10 critters, and have a heck of a lot of amenities...for the same price.

Moose are cool and all, just sayin'.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Africa any day..........Like Loke said Alaska is closer and if you have a buddy that wants to go........done deal for me...

The whole experience of Africa for me would just be to cool to turn down.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2011)

AFRICA!! fishing is *GAY!!*


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Alaska for me. Awesome beauty and a fishermans paradise...

It's not that an Africa trip wouldn't be neat, but I like mountains for as far as one can see and prefer to view and like the looks of North American wildlife. I really dont care to see monkeys... :| 

You'll have a great time either way. Just have fun!


----------



## lifeisgood (Aug 31, 2010)

If you can aford the extra cash for Africa, go there. You have a buddy lined up and it sounds like oppertunity is knocking big time. Who knows in a few years the WWF might get the african countries to ban hunting and you won't want to go then. Alaska is spectacular and a blast to visit, and they will still let you fish in 15 years after you save back up. Either one will be a killer time, enjoy.

Footnote: If you are worried about the whole 2012 end of things scenerio and you feel this is your last trip ever, go where your heart takes you. Me there will always be tomorrow for the next trip.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

To me Africa means high fence strange food weird diseases 40+ hrs on a plane and in airports passports, customs ect. And a whole lot more money for a critter your not going to want to eat. You gotta consider the cost of getting what you shoot back home. Don't get me wrong Africa is on the list of places I would like to see before I die. But I would probably be more inclined to take a camera than a riffle if I go.

To me there is no comparison. I'd go to Alaska save some money have a great time bring home some tasty meat and support an American industry.


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

Alaska, no passport, awesome, bears tracking you while you fish, no people with AK47's running around, plus you can add the wife and new baby. Will keep her happy for the future trip to Africa.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Alaska all the way!! Of course I'm addicted to Alaska so I'm kinda partial. You could do a DIY hunt/fishing REALLY cheap in Alaska.
You could fly to Petersburg and rent a skiff there and fish 'till you puke. Or fly to Anchorage and rent a car and drive down the Kenia to Seward, Soldotna or Homer and fish 'till you puke.
I've done many cheap-azz DIY trips up there so if serious I can maybe help.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

lifeisgood said:


> If you can aford the extra cash for Africa, go there. You have a buddy lined up and it sounds like oppertunity is knocking big time. Who knows in a few years the WWF might get the african countries to ban hunting and you won't want to go then. Alaska is spectacular and a blast to visit, and they will still let you fish in 15 years after you save back up. Either one will be a killer time, enjoy.
> 
> Footnote: If you are worried about the whole 2012 end of things scenerio and you feel this is your last trip ever, go where your heart takes you. Me there will always be tomorrow for the next trip.


Africa! Keep in mind that Africa may not be Africa as we know or think of it for a whole lot longer. Alaska is in our backyard and more accessible. You have a buddy ready to go with.

Now being gone 15 days from the family is tough. When I met my wife I layed out who I was and what I did and so did she. We compromised on giving up a few things to make our relationship work but hunting and being and adventurer was not on the give up list. I hope your wife can understand that part of the guy she married.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Can you drive to Africa? Go, Go Now! You can do Alaska anytime.


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

You would think that this would be an easy decision. I REALLY REALLY want to go to Africa. This is a trip I have dreamed of my entire life. My problem is that I wanted to be able to shoot everything on my list when I finally went.....well, if I got in June that list will have to be cut back. I just dont have the funds to kill everything I want. HOWEVER...I think I can kill a few good things! The trips Trophy fees that are INCLUDED are for an Impala, Blesbuck and a Warthog. I have looked and I think I can add a Kudu (I would not even think about going if I could not) and also a Zebra. I still think it could be a fun trip with only those 5 animals. As for the dipping and shipping...there are 3 guys that are planning on the trip. We are going to try to fill a crate and split the shipping between the 3 of us which will cut down on the cost. I do not have to pay for any airline tickets as I have WAY more Delta miles than I ever could use.

That being said...it is still going to be about $3-4000 more money to go to Africa and also be gone for 15 days. That is rough...

I will be honest and tell you that I feel Selfish for wanting to go on this trip. I have a wife and 3 kids to worry about. They love to go on Vacations and get away and I LOVE LOVE to go with them. This will be quite a hit on this years Vacation plans with the entire family...and I am feeling a little selfish for wanting this JUST FOR ME! Is that wrong? It actually is not really a money thing...more of a time thing.

Man...this is stressful and a lot harder than I thought!!!!!!


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

africa while you can. you never know what kind of turmoil may set in with countries like these - like the mid east stuff going on now. alaska will be there and a few years, you can do it with the wife...


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

ps - bargain with the famdamily - you get africa... in a few, you all get alaska? every one gets a minimum 200 lb halibut, tons o' bows and a big brownie... killed with a spear. everyone wins.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Africa


I associate Alaska with work.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

I think it comes down to what would you rather have eat you a bear or a lion? :shock:


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I think I would do Africa if I were you. There have been some pretty good points brought up -- you never know what africa hunting will be like 5 or 10 years down the road. I think right now is the "good old days" of Africa hunting. I expect price to go up in the coming years, and political turmoil can put hunting on hold for decades.

You should do Alaska someday though.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Shooting both with a weapon or a camera is very enticing, but there is nothing like hooking into a King @ 1am and the sun is out! It was one of the best weeks of my life!


----------



## TLB (Jul 13, 2008)

I think you answered your question in your last post. About how you feel about going on vacations with the family. Don't get me wrong, I have had some wonderful times out on my own, but they don't hold a candle to the times it was shared with my family. The chance to go to Alaska and then hook up the family too, just my .02 cents.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hunting over fishing EVERY TIME


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

I don't know about your family, but my family would have no trouble sending me to Africa now and waiting for the Alaska trip later. In fact, since they know how much I enjoy hunting, they would probably insist!! I'd do it with a bow and a camera so that I could share it with them when I got back home!


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Ok....I have made my decision.

This was not an easy one. I have dreamed about BOTH trips all my life and I just do not know why both had to come at the same time. It was not something we just decided over night either. Thanks to all your suggestions. It was fun to see what everyone else would do.

Just because of TIMING....I am not going to Africa. I will be booking my trip to Alaska this week for a trip the first week of August. I am VERY excited and can not wait to get up there! I am going with my Father in Law and possibly two of my Brothers in law. We are super excited and I am really looking forward to it.

After LOTS of thinking and discussing of what to do....the timing of the Africa opportunity was just not good. Being I just had my son and being the trip was only two months away I just could not justify it. Another MAJOR reason that I decided to not go this time, is that I REALLY want to take my wife with me. I have talked with lots of folks who have taken their wives and family's and it has been a GREAT trip. For this reason..I am putting off Africa. My wife has been TOTALLY supportive and would have let me go in June if that is what I would have chosen...but I want her to go with.

So....off to Alaska I go in August of this year.....and Africa is now FIRMLY planned for June or July in 2013. We are now looking at the areas we want to go and will book soon. 

Cant wait for both trips!!!! Thanks to everyone for the opinions!!!!!!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Awesome! Hope you have a great time. Remember to post up some pics when you get back.


----------

